# 34 john deere manure spreader



## David Wemp (3 mo ago)

I have a 34 john deere manure spreader. the apron and the auger work independently but they no longer work together. we have not been able to figure out why. we are stumped.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Have you checked for correct operation of spring loaded clutch in gearcase?




__





Loading…






partscatalog.deere.com


----------



## David Wemp (3 mo ago)

Finally determined that the pitman was the problem. In at the local JD dealer to get it fixed.


----------

